# Between bust and bartertown.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

There will be a period of time between when the dollar crashes and when we start trading stuff [gold/meds etc]That people will still believe it can be fixed, how long this period lasts depends on how hard and fast it crashes, so in this scenario before people start taking gold/silver in trade what's a good survival option other than being paid up and sitting on a year's supply of food? say we have a slow crash and it's a year from bartertown time, what then.[I think we're in that year myself.]you just know the stores will close halfway in because so few can buy things, same goes for service industries,can you fix your own flat tires and change plugs?I think the only thing you can count on in this time is doctors.got any little things you've been putting off like a troublesome tooth or having that "odd looking wart" looked into?getting that last order of dehydrated food in?any number of any tiny things neglected now could rip your butt off after SHTF! do you have a horizon to horizon plan?[6 month timetable]can you support yourself and family before you dig into the dehydrated grub? *Let's hear about it!*


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe a good idea to be getting rid of your cash paper so somebody else uses it for fire starter instead of you. People will still believe in that paper, and will still accept it, so buy tradeabels with it.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

it's disconcerting to see the "lack of urgency" most people (especially political-types) have towards the problems we as a nation are facing, they all seem to think we have "until the next election" or "after the next election"... :gaah: 

I've been trying to behave as if the "last election" was the sounding of the 'starter pistol'... I know that makes me :nuts: and people think I need :help:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's another factor too. It's the period of time between when you lose your job and when the collapse happens. I think the biggest determining factor is what you and your spouse do for a living. Some industries and parts of industries are being hit harder than others. There's a Godiva chocolate store in the mall that's empty all the time. Jewelry stores must be having a hard time. I think we're going to see the restaurant industry shrink and almost die as disposable income shrinks. I think a lot of people who are working now will lose their jobs and end up deep in debt before the collapse actually happens.

Places that do various kinds of automotive mechanical work will be open right up to the end. Doctors and pharmacies will probably get to where they only accept cash.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good calls.What would one perpetually unemployed do?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> Good calls.What would one perpetually unemployed do?


well, I started my own (mostly cash) businesses years ago, changing the exchange medium to whatever is valuable shouldn't be that hard... :dunno:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't do what I can do full time anymore obviously but shouldn't stop a weekend cash job.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I make some money on Craigslist buying and selling computer stuff.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

We are wondering here too. At least I am. The dw is like not wanting to look at the possibility of me losing my job. We are doing well and I devote more than 25% of our income into prepping. Buying food, weapons, ammo, self sustaining items, silver, barter items etc

I work for a contractor for the govt and also am retired from the military so I am lucky to double dip as they say.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I stay plenty busy and have people working for me. Takes a while to get it all set up. You can do it. You just need a face man, and it will all fall into place. You can be the one behind the scene, like I am.


----------

